# Why always credit cards?



## vivi (Aug 2, 2006)

I'm looking for a host server for our company new website, and I did find some good those suppliers, but I have a big problem that all of these suppliers need credit card payment mode. I don't have any credit card cause It's very difficult and complicated to apply one in our city. I would like to pay the money by western union(westernunion.com) in advance, it's very convenient, safe and fast. I pay the money firstly then I get their service, so there is not any risk for them, but why none of them accept?!

Does anyone know if any supplier can accept western union paymeng mode? I'm really headachy on this problem.

Anyway, tks for your help in advance.


----------



## Jasonda (Aug 16, 2006)

I haven't heard of any hosting companies that take Western Union.

I use Namespro, they can take a money order or Paypal if you don't have a credit card.


----------



## Marcwest (Dec 8, 2006)

you cant use a debit card...from a bank account...well i went through ipowerweb.. for my dj site and thats what i used


----------



## Mymil (Nov 23, 2006)

I think part of the reason that they like you to pay with a credit card is because it helps them know a little bit more about who you are; paying with Western Union is very difficult, if not impossible (I don't know exactly; it's not my business!), to trace.


----------



## vivi (Aug 2, 2006)

Jasonda said:


> I haven't heard of any hosting companies that take Western Union.
> 
> I use Namespro, they can take a money order or Paypal if you don't have a credit card.


Thank you for your suggestion.
I know little about money order, how does it work?
Also, paypal need a credit card to register.


----------



## vivi (Aug 2, 2006)

Marcwest said:


> you cant use a debit card...from a bank account...well i went through ipowerweb.. for my dj site and thats what i used


I have 5 debit cards, but are you sure they can be used for pay overseas?
It's cool you're a ipower user, can you tell me how is their service is?
I just visited 1and1.com, they have a better service and cheaper price this time.
You only need to pay $5/month for the first 6 months, that sounds very good.


----------



## Mymil (Nov 23, 2006)

vivi said:


> I have 5 debit cards, but are you sure they can be used for pay overseas?
> It's cool you're a ipower user, can you tell me how is their service is?
> I just visited 1and1.com, they have a better service and cheaper price this time.
> You only need to pay $5/month for the first 6 months, that sounds very good.


Often Debit Cards through banks are linked to credit card companies, so in those cases you just select the credit card company as if you were paying with that company's credit card. If the debit card is associated with the credit card company, it would probably have the logo of that credit card company on it. If you're not sure, would it be possible to check with your bank?

Also, I heard that China was allowing foreign banks to establish themselves; this is really just a completely unknowledgeable guess, but they may be more likely to have their debit cards linked to credit card companies than Chinese banks (but I really have no idea). Good luck!


----------



## vivi (Aug 2, 2006)

Mymil said:


> I think part of the reason that they like you to pay with a credit card is because it helps them know a little bit more about who you are; paying with Western Union is very difficult, if not impossible (I don't know exactly; it's not my business!), to trace.


Thank you for your reply.

I really don't understand it. I pay the money to them in advance, then I can get their service.No matter i use credit card or western union, they will get my payment firstly, so no risk for them at all. Why only credit card accepted?! 

I really want to buy a web host from US,cause I have lots of customers in US, I knew it's very slow and inconvenient for them to open my current website cause its the china server.So I wanna change my website server to US host. But I'm really headachy on this problem.


----------



## Mymil (Nov 23, 2006)

vivi said:


> Thank you for your reply.
> 
> I really don't understand it. I pay the money to them in advance, then I can get their service.No matter i use credit card or western union, they will get my payment firstly, so no risk for them at all. Why only credit card accepted?!
> 
> I really want to buy a web host from US,cause I have lots of customers in US, I knew it's very slow and inconvenient for them to open my current website cause its the china server.So I wanna change my website server to US host. But I'm really headachy on this problem.


That sounds pretty frustrating. I did a quick Google search for "US web host without credit card" and deafvision came up ( deafvision.net ). I've never heard of them before, but their FAQ ( http://www.deafvision.net/webhosting/faq.html ) says they take checks and money orders.


----------



## Jasonda (Aug 16, 2006)

vivi said:


> I really don't understand it. I pay the money to them in advance, then I can get their service.No matter i use credit card or western union, they will get my payment firstly, so no risk for them at all. Why only credit card accepted?!


Yes, this is how it works - they get the payment first, then you get the service.

You can try to get a money order from your bank - Just tell the bank to make it an international money order in US dollars (or Canadian dollars if you are using a Canadian company).


----------



## vivi (Aug 2, 2006)

Mymil said:


> Often Debit Cards through banks are linked to credit card companies, so in those cases you just select the credit card company as if you were paying with that company's credit card. If the debit card is associated with the credit card company, it would probably have the logo of that credit card company on it. If you're not sure, would it be possible to check with your bank?
> 
> Also, I heard that China was allowing foreign banks to establish themselves; this is really just a completely unknowledgeable guess, but they may be more likely to have their debit cards linked to credit card companies than Chinese banks (but I really have no idea). Good luck!


Thank you. 
Just checked out my wallet, three of my debit cards have a VISA symbol on the back, but I really don't know whether they can be used for payment.I'll take your suggestion and ask our bank how does it use.

Yeah, there are more and more foreign banks in China nowadays, the CITI BANK is also have a branch bank in our city, but if you would like to open an account in this bank, you have to show your passport to them, which means only foreigners can open account there.


----------



## vivi (Aug 2, 2006)

Mymil said:


> That sounds pretty frustrating. I did a quick Google search for "US web host without credit card" and deafvision came up ( deafvision.net ). I've never heard of them before, but their FAQ ( http://www.deafvision.net/webhosting/faq.html ) says they take checks and money orders.


Thank you very much, Joe, you're very kindness, I appreciated what your did for me.


----------



## vivi (Aug 2, 2006)

Jasonda said:


> Yes, this is how it works - they get the payment first, then you get the service.
> 
> You can try to get a money order from your bank - Just tell the bank to make it an international money order in US dollars (or Canadian dollars if you are using a Canadian company).


Thanks a lot for your help too. You and Joe are very kindness, I like you two. 
I'll ask our bank on how money book works. BTW,if the host suppliers can accept bank transfer, I'll send the money without hesitation.


----------



## Jasonda (Aug 16, 2006)

If your debit card has a Visa logo, it's very possible it could work.

You should also contact the hosting companies with your questions. I am sure they will be able to help you.

Good luck!


----------



## vivi (Aug 2, 2006)

Jasonda said:


> If your debit card has a Visa logo, it's very possible it could work.
> 
> You should also contact the hosting companies with your questions. I am sure they will be able to help you.
> 
> Good luck!


I got it. Hope my cards can be available for those suppliers. 
Thank you very much, Jasonda.


----------



## Mymil (Nov 23, 2006)

vivi said:


> Thank you.
> Just checked out my wallet, three of my debit cards have a VISA symbol on the back


I hope you can use it like a credit card internationally! It sounds fairly promising, at least.



> Yeah, there are more and more foreign banks in China nowadays, the CITI BANK is also have a branch bank in our city, but if you would like to open an account in this bank, you have to show your passport to them, which means only foreigners can open account there.


That's pretty strange that you need to show a passport... I guess it's one of the more reliable means of identification, perhaps.

I'm glad to be of help! Jasonda's advice of contacting the hosting company is a good one; just calling up and asking whomever are the parties I'm trying to work with is often faster and less painful than I expect! Good luck, and let us know how it goes!


----------



## vivi (Aug 2, 2006)

Mymil said:


> I hope you can use it like a credit card internationally! It sounds fairly promising, at least.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you,Joe. I hope my cards can be helpful also.

Yup, it's really strange for a bank located in China but only offer service for foreigners, as I knew, it's our goverment forced this rule to those foreign banks, to protect our local state banks. 

I hope I can take some good news to you and Jasonda, you two are very very kindness. Thank you !!!


----------



## Jasonda (Aug 16, 2006)

vivi said:


> I hope I can take some good news to you and Jasonda, you two are very very kindness. Thank you !!!


Yeah, we are pretty awesome.  You're welcome. Let us know how it goes!


----------



## Mymil (Nov 23, 2006)

Jasonda said:


> Yeah, we are pretty awesome.  You're welcome. Let us know how it goes!


All I can do is say, "Ditto!"


----------



## vivi (Aug 2, 2006)

Hi, Joe and Jasonda, Merry X'mas to you. 
Wish the merriest of Christmas to you and your loves.


----------



## Annushka (Jul 26, 2006)

Hi vivi,

I'm 99% sure you should be able to use your debit cards if they have those major company logos like Visa. Those guys are THE passport in the financial world, and it should apply globally. 

Another thing that crossed my mind is to talk to the server company and your bank about doing a wire transfer. That should be probably the most hassle free transaction. You might need to go back and forth between your bank and the server folks, maybe get some authorization letters signed, fax it here and there etc etc. But overall I think it should be a good alternative for both of you. It's secure and fast and hopefully there should not be many restrictions.

Good luck, I can absolutely understand your frustration. This is some of the many things that businesses and individuals have to deal with in developing countries when trying to do business globally.


----------



## riVOLTA (Apr 16, 2006)

Vivi,

I use ICDSoft.com (I have 4 accounts with them). They offer great and affordable service. I use my debit card with them. You also get a discount after your first year (and even more if you have more accounts). Right now I pay like 4.50 a month for 1G of space and 20G of transfer with all the goodies included. 

Rudy


----------



## vivi (Aug 2, 2006)

Thank you very much for your suggestion, Annushka and Rudy. I've choosen Ipower.com through comparison, it's service seems quite well, only $12.5 including 3 free domain names, 75GB space disk, unlimited brandwidth and etc. 

Many thanks for all of you for your help and suggestion. Merry Christmas.


----------

